# مساعدة في المحاكاه



## مصعب نزال (24 مارس 2008)

انا طالب في الجامعة وادرس مساق الsimulation ومطلوب مني مشروع واريد منكم اعطائي اقتراحات لمشاريع وكيف اعملها بحيث تكون غير عن المشاريع التقليديه متل المستشفى والمصنع


----------



## محمد فوزى (25 مارس 2008)

http://rds.yahoo.com/_ylt=A0geu9N.m...382/**http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Simulation


----------



## نظامي (26 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم،

هناك العديد من المشاريع التي يمكن أخذها في الإعتبار، وعلى فرضية استبعاد مشاريع المستشفيات والمصانع:

1- محاكاه إشارة المرور لأحد التقاطعات المزدحمة، والهدف تعديل وقت فتح الاشارة في أحد الاتجاهات او كلها لتخفيف الازدحام وتقليل وقت الانتظار

2- محاكاه وقت الانتظار في بنك أو احدى المؤسسات الخدمية والهدف دراسة امكانية زيادة الموظفين وتأثير ذلك على وقت الانتظار

3- محاكاة وقت الخدمة في احد المطاعم او المقاهي، وما إذا كان باامكان تحويل المطعم الى طريقة تقديم الوجبات السريعة

4- عمل محاكاه لمشروع مركز خدمة العملاء في شركة اتصالات مثلاً او شركة دعم فني عبر الهاتف

مجرد افكار لمشاكل نعاني منها يوميا


----------



## amato alra7man (16 مارس 2009)

جزاكم الله خيراً




> - محاكاه وقت الانتظار في بنك أو احدى المؤسسات الخدمية والهدف دراسة امكانية زيادة الموظفين وتأثير ذلك على وقت الانتظار
> السريعة
> 
> 4- عمل محاكاه لمشروع مركز خدمة العملاء في شركة اتصالات مثلاً او شركة دعم فني عبر الهاتف





ممكن مساعدة في الأتنين أو أي منهما


----------



## Eng.islam gammall (20 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
انا يمكنني ان افيدك حيث ان مشروع تخرجي كان عباره عن Simulation by ARENA for KIA car service center ,;وكان الهدف هو تقليل وقت الانتظار في خدمة الانتظار فيمكن ان تاخذ تللك الحالة وتقوم بعمل مثلها وللعلم حصلت على تقدير امتياز لمشروع التخرج


----------



## nesreen_rababah (28 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
انا طالبة ماستر ومطلوب مني مشروع عن المحاكاه باستخدام لارينا 
ممكن تساعدني


----------



## eng. ahmed elkady (30 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hishamillinium (30 ديسمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ارجو ان ترسل اي مرجع او بحثك اذا كان ممكن للمزيد من الاستفادة للجميع,,, 
**Simulation by ARENA for KIA car service center
**جزاك الله خيرا*


----------



## elahsen (16 سبتمبر 2010)

Thanks you
can any one give as an exemple of a simulated project with arena ?


----------

